# Ventanilla - Callao - Fotos



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

VENTANILLA -CALLAO​bueno hoy les mostrare el distrito chalaco de ventanilla, no se sabe mucho de mi distrito, por eso vengo a mostrarles fotos que *busque del internet *que son de la zona centro ,sur , el balneario y los humedales.
espero comenten.^^
PD:creditos para los autores.








fundacion ciudad satelite de ventanilla


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

> la pampilla


es solo es una parte despues pondre mas 
el balneario tambien


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Ya malograste mi idea ..xD
Haré un recorrido en La Punta-Callao


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Karlin said:


> Ya malograste mi idea ..xD
> Haré un recorrido en La Punta-Callao


jaja por que te malogre la idea?


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

¡¡¡Me gusta!!!

Muchos de nosotros es poco probable que lleguemos a conocer esta zona, me gusta mucho!! Buen thread, me gusta cuando se muestran partes poco conocidas, y Ventanilla es un lugar enorme pero poco conocido dentro de lo que es Lima Metropolitana y el Callao (al menos para mi). 

Sigan así!! quiero ver más!! (seria bueno que indiquen también que zonas son las que corresponden a las fotos)

saludos!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Asu Ventanilla debe haber cambiado harto, hace 11 años no voy por la zona, en aquel tiempo recién estaban trabajando en la ampliación de la refinería hacia el otro lado de la carretera.

Imagino también que muchas de las invasiones ya se deben haber formalizado y mejorado su aspecto.


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

jocho said:


> ¡¡¡Me gusta!!!
> 
> Muchos de nosotros es poco probable que lleguemos a conocer esta zona, me gusta mucho!! Buen thread, me gusta cuando se muestran partes poco conocidas, y Ventanilla es un lugar enorme pero poco conocido dentro de lo que es Lima Metropolitana y el Callao (al menos para mi).
> 
> ...


si me olvide xD pero tratare de ponerle a las fotos siguientes


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

bueno siguiendo con las imagenes:
en la ciudad deporte








urbanizacion " la Naval" 
















iglesia de la naval








lugar desolado entre la pampilla y la ciudad de ventanilla
















en la ciudad satelite de ventanilla








en la nestor gambetta principal via de ventanilla a altura del paradero "telefono" sentido norte sur








alturas de ventanilla en el limite con puente piedra, esta cadena de cerros pertenecio a la cordillera de la costa de la que tambien forman parte la isla san lorenzo y el morro solar


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

aun me falta poner fotos del balneario costa azul y de las zonas protegidas de los humedales


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Se puede comprar terrenos frente al mar en el balneario? entre los humedales y el mar?


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Celdur said:


> Se puede comprar terrenos frente al mar en el balneario? entre los humedales y el mar?


que yo sepa no por que es el area protegida de los humedales de ventanilla
el negocios del bulevar son alquileres a la municipalidad
ademas que no hay mucho espacio entre los humedales y la misma arena de playa.


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

bueno siguiendo con el tema 
ventanilla no solo es zona urbana, tiene atractivos turisticos que no son explotados y muchos que no son ventanillenses desconocen como los humedales de ventanilla, las cuevas ,el mismo balneario costa azul aqui les muestro las imagenes
avenida "la playa" atravesando los humedales








humendales panoramicas
























el balneario costa azul la playa mas extensa del litoral nacional








ahora esta muy limpio 
















atardecer en la playa costa azul, de fondo pequeñas islas








las cuevas se encuentran en la playa costa azul pero debido a lo grande de esta no es muy visitada








una cueva algo sucia pero cueva al fin,hay varias al sur de la playa son muy grandes ,no se puede apreciar el tamaño en esta foto








el bulevar, *subiendo* unas escaleras se puede apreciar el mar,suena raro pero tecnicamente es asi








el bulevar y la ancha franja de pura arena que se tiene que atravesar para entrar al mar


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Un poco sucia la cueva y algo desconocido para mi los humedales y el malecón, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

chikobestia said:


> Un poco sucia la cueva y algo desconocido para mi los humedales y el malecón, gracias por las fotos.


si esa cueva esta cochinasa ,mas al fondo hay mas cuevas donde la gente casi ni va 
en los comienzos de ventanilla algunos curiosos iban a las cuevas a buscar "tesoros" jaja de los piratas, aunque dudo que hayan encontrado algo 
hay otras cuevas mas profundas que otras y otras que tiene salida
ahora la playa esta limpia y esta considerada como buena.
el proximo domingo van a hacer el miss callao en la balneario costa azul, y creo que panamericana lo va a transimitir


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

Las playas no se ven mal, por algún motivo pensé que estaban contamintadas de manera más grave que un poco de basura como se ve, y si ya están limpias es algo muy bueno. Me gustó el bulevar.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

777riki777, sería chevere que muestres más fotos del malecón y alrededores.



777riki777 said:


> si esa cueva esta cochinasa ,mas al fondo hay mas cuevas donde la gente casi ni va
> en los comienzos de ventanilla algunos curiosos iban a las cuevas a buscar "tesoros" jaja de los piratas, aunque dudo que hayan encontrado algo
> hay otras cuevas mas profundas que otras y otras que tiene salida
> ahora la playa esta limpia y esta considerada como buena.
> el proximo domingo van a hacer el miss callao en la balneario costa azul, y creo que panamericana lo va a transimitir


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Yo solo conosco de Ventanilla, ciudad del deporte .


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

rasogu said:


> Yo solo conosco de Ventanilla, ciudad del deporte .


si es una de las zonas mejor cuidadas de todo ventanilla, pero tambien son zonas buenas la urb.satelite, urb los proceres, pedro cueva, tambien mejoran ventanilla alta, la naval tambien es buena zona pero se a maleado un poco


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

mas fotos del balneario costa azul y el bulevar
















la discoteca del cholito amilton prado "coco bongo"
























se aprecia la arena y parece que la playa estaria llena pero en realidad solo es un poco, nunca se llena ,son 8 kilometros de playa ,la playa mas extensa de nuestro pais


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Que bonito se ve el malecón, no tenía ni remota idea que existía, felicitaciones y esperamos más fotos.


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

chikobestia said:


> Que bonito se ve el malecón, no tenía ni remota idea que existía, felicitaciones y esperamos más fotos.


si el malecon existio desde hace mucho creo que de los 70s o un poco mas
pero lo han modernizado y reparado ya que estaba deteriorado con el paso de los años
aqui algunas fotos del balneario recien inaugurado ,ahora esta modernizado, aunque aun hay algunas cosas como los estacionameintos


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Tiene que dejar que se construyan edificios entre la playa y los humedales, mantener los humedales intactos claro, pero se podría hacer un mini miraflores ahí y con la arena y el mar a nivel razo!

Edificios comerciales (restaurantes, discotecas, tiendas varias) este tipo de comercios y tal vez departamentos también, a quién no le gustaría vivir frente al mar. Además sería bueno para que el capital generado en Ventanilla se quede en Ventanilla, para que las personas que tienen altos ingresos, puedan gastar su dinero ahí en ves de irse a otro lugar.


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Celdur said:


> Tiene que dejar que se construyan edificios entre la playa y los humedales, mantener los humedales intactos claro, pero se podría hacer un mini miraflores ahí y con la arena y el mar a nivel razo!
> 
> Edificios comerciales (restaurantes, discotecas, tiendas varias) este tipo de comercios y tal vez departamentos también, a quién no le gustaría vivir frente al mar. Además sería bueno para que el capital generado en Ventanilla se quede en Ventanilla, para que las personas que tienen altos ingresos, puedan gastar su dinero ahí en ves de irse a otro lugar.


seria bueno que se hagan cosas como dices
pero lo malo es que tambien se podria destruir o perturbar un ecosistema unico en ventanilla,que tambien es amenzado por poblaciones que no cuidan y el descuido de las autoridades que se tiran la pelota por asi decirlo


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

+1 , Celdur tiene un sentido de modernidad y desarrollo medio raro. :lol:



777riki777 said:


> seria bueno que se hagan cosas como dices
> pero lo malo es que tambien se podria destruir o perturbar un ecosistema unico en ventanilla,que tambien es amenzado por poblaciones que no cuidan y el descuido de las autoridades que se tiran la pelota por asi decirlo


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^Interesante thread ... algo de Ventanilla conozco, pero nunca he tenido la oportunidad de ir a Costa Azul, que debe ser la playa más desconocida de Lima Metropolitana. Gracias por las fotos, una agradable sorpresa kay:


----------



## Robert.Ch (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG.... sorprendido con Ventanilla! no sabia que tenia un balnearo con boulevard acondicionado y urbanizaciones decentes!

A mi mente venía que casi toda Ventanilla era puro AAHH de esteras, y que sus playas eran contaminadas...


Bien pro Ventanilla...
ojalá concreten la construcción de la autopista Gambetta, y saben en que quedó? eso ayudaría mucho a visitar Ventanilla, asi como una extensión de la línea 4 del metro sería mas que excelente.
Cuantos habitantes tiene Ventanilla?


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

777riki777 said:


> seria bueno que se hagan cosas como dices
> pero lo malo es que tambien se podria destruir o perturbar un ecosistema unico en ventanilla,que tambien es amenzado por poblaciones que no cuidan y el descuido de las autoridades que se tiran la pelota por asi decirlo



La idea sería concecionar y vender terrenos con vista al mar para precisamente con sus impuestos proteger los humedales. Si no son de nadie, entonces todos se lanzan contra ellos pues.


----------



## ciquecu (Apr 9, 2009)

No me imaginaba este boulevar en Ventanilla.Lamentablemente los medios siempre nos han mostrado el lado feo de este distrito pero me ha gustado mucho. ¿Cómo hago para llegar allí desde la avenida Faucett? ¿Qué tal es la playa? Saludos!


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Robert.Ch said:


> OMG.... sorprendido con Ventanilla! no sabia que tenia un balnearo con boulevard acondicionado y urbanizaciones decentes!
> A mi mente venía que casi toda Ventanilla era puro AAHH de esteras, y que sus playas eran contaminadas...
> Bien pro Ventanilla...
> *ojalá concreten la construcción de la autopista Gambetta, y saben en que quedó? eso ayudaría mucho a visitar Ventanilla, asi como una extensión de la línea 4 del metro sería mas que excelente.
> Cuantos habitantes tiene Ventanilla*?


gracias por tu comentario, efectivamente ventanilla esta desarrollandose muy rapido
la avenida nestor gambetta ya existia, pero colapso por el trafico excesivo que tiene, por eso estan ampliandola, transitar por estas epocas en de valientes, las combis le hacen carreras a los trailers de 24 llantas :lol: esta todo muy movido por las obras , es la via mas importante del callao y ojala la terminen pronto.
seria bueno que el "metro" llegue a ventanilla, el segundo distrito mas poblado del callao y de mucho flujo de pasajeros que se beneficiarian.
la poblacion de ventanilla al año 2007 era de 277.895 habitantes.
fuente:
http://www.inei.gob.pe/perucifrasHTM/inf-dem/cuadro.asp?cod=9432&name=d07_04&ext=jpg


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

ciquecu said:


> No me imaginaba este boulevar en Ventanilla.Lamentablemente los medios siempre nos han mostrado el lado feo de este distrito pero me ha gustado mucho. ¿Cómo hago para llegar allí desde la avenida Faucett? ¿Qué tal es la playa? Saludos!


hola pues de la avenida faucett hay muchos carros para ventanilla incluso para escoger, de referencia te puedo decir que desde el aeropuerto a ventanilla en combi te cobra 1.50 en bus 1.20, al paradero "telefono" (raro nombre) y de hay puedes tomar cualquier medio para ir a la playa desde caminar,tomar un bus, una combi o hasta una moto.
si vas en auto propio pues tienes que ir por toda la faucett hasta el ovalo cantolao,de hay seguir hacia a ventanilla por la gambetta hasta el metro de ventanilla, donde giras a la izquierda(oeste) y sigues por la avenida "la playa",ya a esa altura se puede sentir la brisa marina asi que solo sigue con direccion al mar(oeste) 
la playa pues esta muy limpia y como dije es la mas extensa del peru con mas de 8 kilometros
-------------------------------------
hoy dia pasaron en el canal 5 el miss callao 2012 desde el balneario costa azul, se pasaron imagenes del lugar


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

Ventanilla solo conocia la avenida donde esta Metro y su alrededores ...cuando tome esa ruta para salir a la panamericana norte fue solo una vez.... pero si sabia que tenia urbanizaciones pero pocas. Bonito Malecón.


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

faite said:


> Ventanilla solo conocia la avenida donde esta Metro y su alrededores ...cuando tome esa ruta para salir a la panamericana norte fue solo una vez.... pero si sabia que tenia urbanizaciones pero pocas. Bonito Malecón.


si se llama avenida Nestor Gambetta aunque tambien le dicen carretera ventanilla
tiene urbanizaciones ,ventanilla nacio como un conjunto de urbanizaciones con todos sus servicios y incluso lugares de trabajo (zona industrial) era una ciudad planificada, y autosuficiente.
lamentablemente gobiernos de alan garcia y fujimori trajeron invasiones de villa el salvador a lo que es ahora pachacutec, trajeron gente de los barracones y de algunas zonas bravas del puerto tambien


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

bueno siguiendo la muestra urbana de ventanilla........
aqui la primera cuadra de la avenida pedro beltran, una via importante de la zona centro de ventanilla, esas motos ahora pasan por una via alterna felizmente








cancha de cesped sintetico por la calle 17 de satelite








parque por satelite
















central de serenazgo en ventanilla alta, aqui se monitorean todas las camaras del distrito que son muchas








por ventanilla alta
















parque en antonia moreno de caceres


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> ^^Interesante thread ... algo de Ventanilla conozco, pero nunca he tenido la oportunidad de ir a Costa Azul, que debe ser la playa más desconocida de Lima Metropolitana. Gracias por las fotos, una agradable sorpresa kay:


gracias por tu comentario.
la playa costa azul debe ser muy desconocida en lima y callao, pero por los ventanillenses es la mas popular, es la primera playa a la que fui en mi vida xD
osea que conosco bien la playa 
la television a encasillado a ventanilla en un distrito inseguro ,puro arenal, pobreza y inmundicia, pues es mentira en muchos aspectos, en temas de basura la municipalidad se preocupa mucho por esto y es dificil encontrar cerros de basura.los parques y areas verdes(bermas) son muy bien cuidados
en temas de seguridad ventanilla tiene mas de 240 camaras en todo el distrito,es un buen avance.
lo de arenal pues es generalizar ,ya que solo la zona de pachacutec es arenal y aun asi esta desarrollando.
por estos tiempos en ventanilla esta sonando fuerte la idea de la provincializacion de ventanilla por lo que se dividiria en 4 distritos( cercado,mi peru, cono norte,pachacutec).la region callao lo esta apoyando asi de esta manera ya no peligraria la autonomia del callao del tener solo una provincia


----------



## Martin cervantes (Oct 21, 2016)

No puedo ver ninguna imagen como lo hago?


----------

